# women's hour today



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi 

Did anyone listen to women's hour today? It was a discussion about fertility issues. I was on! Maybe you can guess which caller I was?!

Jq


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jq

I have just listened to the programme on 'listen again' and thank god you phoned in to challenge the 'lovely, helpful' man who said he suggested to people that they 'took less stressful jobs' and 'relaxed' and it would all work out just fine!

Steam was coming out of my ears when I heard that, but I think you responded really well.

Very interesting programme btw. Quite open and empathetic media coverage for a change but I guess they were speaking with 'real' people and not Government experts.

Good for you honey.

VT
xx


----------



## Francie (Mar 11, 2008)

I "listened again" too after I saw your post.  I loved your a to z of advice. I good discussion, I thought, which reflected the real difficulty  of ttx.  And thankfully not too many "we got there in the end because we were so determined" people.  As VT said you did very well to challenge that man.  What a wally!!! Was it the fact that I didn't  have a dog that caused my ruptured ectopic and mcs . Was it my  !  Bloomin' hell. There's so many lovely ladies on this thread with lovely pets. None of us would be here if he was right. 

Well done!

xxxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Well done jq! Sounds like you made a much needed contribution to the discussion. I missed it unfortunately - and can't get the 'listen agin' function to work on my machine... But good on yer for standing up for us!
Bernie xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

can I hear it via internet? I live in Spain

Kay xxx


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Jq,

I've just listened to Woman's Hour on the listen again feature, you made your point really well  - I have to say that I would have been FAR more scathing in my response to Donald.  I hope he realised that he came across as small minded and ignorant.

Thanks for what you said, it will be great if just a few people got the message that 'oh have you tried accupuncture, I know someone who...' doesn't really help at all!!

B  xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi folks

You can hear the show by clicking *HERE*

Well done JQ am very proud of you 

Emcee x

This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks to you all fo your positive comments.

I was a bit nervous about calling, but had to counter the nonsense from that silly man!

Actually the BBC people who dealt with my call were really lovely and I would feel very comfortable to call again. The editor who spoke to me just before i went on air said "get as angry as you like!" I hoped that by being calm I would get across that people like us had of course tried everything that we felt to be within reason and did not need silly advice.

Love to you all,

Jacqui xxx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Jacqui

Thank you for pointing us to that programme.  I've just listened to it on playback too.  It was brilliant!  And Donald was just hysterical.  He gave me a good old laugh.   And - boy - did I need one!  Get a dog!       Absolute classic.   

Thanks so much!

G xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Griselda,

Thanks. the message booard is interesting too. I agree with Em there that Jamie ( Donald's defender, was probably Donald!)

Jq x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Really?  That's even funnier!    I'll have to go and have a look!  Cheers.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hahahahahahahah!!!  

Well done to JQ   Maybe should have been a bit more 

What a PRIZE IDIOT!   perhaps he should consider   more often!

Perhaps his business selling baby products will be boosted if we all get dogs, give up our jobs and go and live in a tepee in the country!

Saying that, I would love to get a dog and live in the middle of nowhere doing my hobbies and not working. (But that won't keep a roof over my or the baby's head will it?)

But I don't even think that will cure blocked fallopian tubes, testicular failure or a partner vehemently against sperm donation. Oh, perhaps it will? Maybe the medical profession could be onto something here?

What an ignorant little man.


----------

